# 470BHP Renntech Mercedes A45 AMG Winter Detail Offset Detailing Essex



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
After working on a private collection which I unfortunately cannot post, a returning customers awesome 470bhp Renntech Tuned Mercedes A45 AMG back in for a much needed maintenance detail and winter protection as it's getting that time of year.

Full wash down and major decontamination was carried out with Fusso 99 wax applied with Kamikaze Collection Overcoat on top giving the ISM Pro coating underneath some extra help for the winter months ahead.

Exterior glass coated with Gtechniq Smart glass. Wheels were removed and coated inside and out as well as the calipers with two layers of Gyeon Rim. Carbonwurks red centre caps were added highlighting the calipers and giving a fresh look to the wheels. Also Carbonwurks genuine carbon fibre stone chip guards were installed, a cool addition. Engine bay cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303.

Now topped up with protection ready for more 180mph blasts on the Autobahn!






Cold Start with Scorpion downpipe! Snap, crackle, pop!






Got Iron remover? :doublesho:lol:







Stone chip guards fitted. Note the already existing chips - they aren't tar spots! haha





Pure agro.



Clean shoes.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Holy heck, some moneys worth there, I dread to think what the 'collection' looks like!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ollienoclue said:


> Holy heck, some moneys worth there, I dread to think what the 'collection' looks like!


They were pretty swirly, but aren't now haha!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

So the protections ism pro- fusso 99 (the 12 month stuff) then overcoat. Have you tried the kamikaze wax


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Beast of a car and great detail bud:thumb: 

He should of got a Remus exhaust system, a lot deeper and better pops and crackles.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chongo said:


> Beast of a car and great detail bud:thumb:
> 
> He should of got a Remus exhaust system, a lot deeper and better pops and crackles.


He got the Scorpion for a good price man, he's happy. :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

wish wash said:


> So the protections ism pro- fusso 99 (the 12 month stuff) then overcoat. Have you tried the kamikaze wax


Miyabi and ISM Pro originally, popped some Fusso 99 on top and yes Overcoat on top for this detail. Used the Kamikaze wax many times, very glossy.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Delightful both car and work :argie:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well if there was ever an advert for Iron remover and why use 

Very nice indeed


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks fantastic, great work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome car, I recognise the plate though? Did he used to own a white Focus ST? That was bloody quick too!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chrissymk3 said:


> Awesome car, I recognise the plate though? Did he used to own a white Focus ST? That was bloody quick too!


You'd be correct on that one. Yeah the Focus sold a while back, he done quite a few performance mods to that - think that was well over 400bhp.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Offset Detailing said:


> You'd be correct on that one. Yeah the Focus sold a while back, he done quite a few performance mods to that - think that was well over 400bhp.


Thought so - I see he's not changed his habits on modding cars then. The Merc looks insane :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chrissymk3 said:


> Thought so - I see he's not changed his habits on modding cars then. The Merc looks insane :thumb:


Its flipping loud I tell you that!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

insane car


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Stunning Daryl 

Love the number plate!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

detailR said:


> Stunning Daryl
> 
> Love the number plate!


Cheers man, haha yeah he does a bit of proper track racing too.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Not my taste in colour or details but Renntech does a beast of a car and you have done justice to it!:thumb:

At autobahn speeds, I'm afraid we just have to accept stone chips as a cost of doing business. You'll get them from the other buggers doing 180 mph so you might as well join them if you can. I got a chip in my Range Rover windscreen just south of Stuttgart courtesy of an AMG powered G Wagen of all things. 

Peter


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They are really bad for drilling stones into the front wings. The protectors are really needed.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

I bet that goes well......:driver:

Lovely job.... cant believe that iron our picture :doublesho


----------

